# Covid Revisited....



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So has anyone else read about how many tests could have been false positives and many times they didn't do a "re-test"....

What this means is... 
PCR positive is no longer = Covid. You are not Covid now unless you get a second test to confirm it, and are presenting clinical symptoms.

But some how this is coming out now by the WHO after Trump is out of office.... HMMMMMMMMM.....

This is something hopefully some media outlet picks up on and reports.

If anyone else finds something out there please attach it to this thread.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.who.int/news/item/20-01-202 ... rs-2020-05

Just a link to what I posted above.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why are the CNN headlines today not the same as before? I mean they should say 200 people have died so far today due to Biden's mishandling of the virus. :eyeroll:

ANTIFA is going crazy in Seattle today damaging democrat headquarters and screaming F Biden. CNN headlines will perhaps read Trump supporters attack democrats in Seattle. Like the old joke about the guy who had a retriever that could walk on water. A liberal newspaper reported that the guy had a retriever that couldn't swim.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I said back in Nov. that if OBiden actually gets elected, covid will be gone by summer. Then that hag in the House can brag about how they, the Democrats, defeated covid when Trump couldn't.

They will make it happen and "the science" along with the media will help them.

What a joke. uke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I said back in Nov. that if OBiden actually gets elected, covid will be gone by summer. Then that hag in the House can brag about how they, the Democrats, defeated covid when Trump couldn't.
> 
> They will make it happen and "the science" along with the media will help them.


YEP.... and what is Biden's plan for covid? Does anyone know? Also states are the ones holding up everything... not the fed. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cuomo is so inept they had to throw away thousands of vials they didnt store properly. Once again we will see the conservative states get the vaccine to their residents, while the liberal states will stakl trying t o understand how to distribute it in a socialy just manner so all 70 genders are treated equally. Those that self identify as male or female will be last. White males may have to go without to be socially just.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets ... d=msedgntp

So this is his plan....

I will break it down for you...

1. Stabilize the supply chain for medical supplies.... ummmm.... that is what trump did with warp speed. But what are you changing? BTW.. just says "stabilize" supply chains.... so not saying more trucks, more infrastructure, etc. Just "stabilize".

2. Masks on federal property or "federal grounds".... pretty sure this was already happening in indoor places. But again... what is different??

3. Give "clear" guidance to schools, daycare centers, etc to "re-open".... again... what are they doing different? Hasn't Trump said open up and gave a plan for the states to use... then the states tweak it how they see fit? What is different???

4. International Travelers need to show a negative test before getting on a plane, quarntining, etc. Hmmm.... This is different than Trump... But how will this work....ie: I go to mexico and need a test done before I can get back on a plane to the USA. Yep... that is what he is implimenting. I am not saying this is wrong or right. Just stating what is happening. So any travelers heading to some place sunny outside of the USA.... be warned.

Now this next quote i find funny and sad....



> Anthony Fauci, the nation's top infectious disease expert who is serving as a coronavirus adviser, attended the event and was due to brief the press later that afternoon. Biden pledged to defer to scientists and to be transparent about any errors.
> 
> "We will level with you when we make a mistake we'll straight up say what happened," he said.


So why hadn't Dr. Fauci admit to his mistakes he made with Trump... yes he told Trump to do things and he also was wrong about many things on the virus. But now... "we'll be "straigh" up".... why not before?

People... just watch how this all plays out.

I have been with Huntin1 on this all along....but I bet it will be before May and Covid will just be cured... oke:

Also I have stated way back in the begining that the CDC said they need years to get accurate numbers on this whole COVID stuff.... now look... false positive test results by WHO and how they tested....ie: numbers are WRONG what we have today. How about the "death" numbers... those will change... etc.

EDIT:

My point about this post is that Biden doesn't really have a plan. It is doing the same thing Trump was doing. So please dont be fooled. Until he comes out with a little more explanation nothing is changing from what Trump was doing. I will wait to see if he does something different... but from this article and the stuff he signed yesterday... IT IS NOTHING DIFFERENT... other than the travel and testing requirement. BTW... his Million vaccinations a day... well we are at that right now. So how did it change in less than 24 hours. Our goverment doesn't work that fast. oke: :bop:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Maybe the real question to ask is, "what is Kamala's plan"? :rollin:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> Maybe the real question to ask is, "what is Kamala's plan"? :rollin:


To do to the United States the same thing she did to Willy Brown.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Maybe the real question to ask is, "what is Kamala's plan"? :rollin:


That is a good one... but honestly i hope not. She is very radical in her views and that could be scary if she starts to make Executive orders.

BTW.... I am glad people are seeing her as an inspiration because she is a minority and is the VP. If people need that inspiration to to feel like they can achieve anything that is good. This is barring anything she "may" have done to get to the top oke: . But it is like a sports athlete or some people admire saying... look at them I can get to that level and then they work hard. It is good... but her politics and some of the things she says she stands for and other issues.... NO BUENO.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> This is barring anything she "may" have done to get to the top


 She did what those women chasing Trump were trying to do, but the guy always gets blamed. That rotten Willy Brown. oke: They don't come any worse than old Kamala.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One thing I think you missed.....

Number 2 also includes mandatory masks on travel across states lines......airplanes. trains and busses.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The same day Biden proclaimed a mask mandate he violated it himself. What a dunce.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Number 2 also includes mandatory masks on travel across states lines......airplanes. trains and busses.


Ken.... they are already doing this.

BTW.... he is trying to tell a private business on how to handle its clients. This could be a sticky situation...ie: breaking some constitutional or other laws. Not 100% sure... but it is the truth. Because they are not trying to "cheat" anyone or anything. Plus it is your choice to chose which bus, airline, train, etc that you want to use. So if one company has a "MASK" policy and another doesn't... you can chose which one you want. So... this could be a sticky subject if it gets to the courts.

But his "plan" isn't different that what is going on right now. That is what I am getting at. Everyone is saying "THINGS WILL BE DIFFERENT" and the media is screaming... "LOOK HE IS DOING SO MUCH BETTER THAN TRUMP AND IT HAS BEEN TWO DAYS".... well he hasn't done anything different. THAT IS THE POINT. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/fauci-di ... =dwtwitter

So read this article... now the media is calling Dr. Fauci a "hold over"... which technically he is. But to say he is a Trump supporter is 100% false.

Also lets look at how the media played in all of this...

1. Trump will never get a vaccine by the end of 2020... He got it done with warp speed and by Nov. 2020
2. Trump doesn't have a plan to roll it out... he did and it was moving along.
3. Media says... wait until you get Bidens plan... biden really isn't having a plan
4. Media says... Biden has to start from scratch... (A LIE)... Dr. Fauci says... No he didn't.
5. Media attacks Dr. Fauci.

Yep... the Media sure has the US citizens at heart... uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck the liberals on here told us Fauchi hates Trump. Memory is a terrible thing aye Canuck? oke: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

There aren't any Liberals on here. :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> There aren't any Liberals on here. :eyeroll:


 :rollin: :rollin: and the sun rises in the west. :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Believe what you want. You are so far right, the middle looks to be on the left.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never met a liberal that doesnt think they are right in the middle. I worked with a fellow that was very angry how conservative the media and universities are. He thinks Bernie Sanders is moderate like him. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You have just proved me correct. You see the middle as being the left. And I am definitely right of Bernie Sanders.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

"The U.S. mask order for travel being implemented by Biden will apply to airports and planes, ships, intercity buses, trains and public transportation. Travelers from abroad must furnish a negative COVID-19 test before departing for the U.S. and quarantine upon arrival. Biden has already mandated masks on federal property.

Although airlines, Amtrak and other transport providers now require masks, Biden's order makes it a federal mandate, leaving little wiggle room for passengers tempted to argue about their rights.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> You have just proved me correct. You see the middle as being the left. And I am definitely right of Bernie Sanders.


Actually Im glad yo hear your right of Bernie. So if you think I proved you right are you saying the Universities and media are not liberal and really are conservative?



> Biden has already mandated masks on federal property.


 I hope that doesnt mean I have to wear a mask out in the mountains this spring hunting bear on forest service land.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is no "middle" anymore. You either want everything for free or you want to keep your freedoms.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> There is no "middle" anymore. You either want everything for free or you want to keep your freedoms.


There are now emerging 4 political parties. Each about the same in numbers. Hopefully there are enough in numbers 2 and 3 to compromise and get things done.

1.Trump Republicans

2.Regular Republican Party

3.Biden Democrats

4. Sanders/Warren Democrats


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

1 Trump Republicans = Conservatives
2 Current Republicans = RINO liberals
3 Biden Democrats = Socialists
4 Sanders, AOC, Warren = Communists

Hopefully there are enough voting Americans who still respect the constitution, cherish freedom, and believe in earning what they have to hold off 2, 3, and 4. The current danger is 2, 3, and 4 will try add people to our voting pool who do not have these values. People who want what our current citizens have earned and they have sacrificed nothing for. We are in danger from corruption within our leadership, and a lazyness and greed within our populace, all a product of removing God from our schools. courts, and American lives. Even churches like the ELCA for example are complicit.

I sort of got sucked into your limited list Ken. There actually should be seven categories. Number one should be the crazies far right of Trump Republicans, and two should be straight up real conservatives slightly right of Trump, and seven should be crazies left of Bernie Sanders.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Well, I totally disagree. We need 1 and 4 to disappear. With more 2 and 3. Most of us in the middle want to get along with each other and do what's best for all of us. Not start riots like the Trump people or the Sanders people.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

KEN W said:


> Well, I totally disagree. We need 1 and 4 to disappear. With more 2 and 3. Most of us in the middle want to get along with each other and do what's best for all of us. Not start riots like the Trump people or the Sanders people.


But what you define isnt the center of the American voting population. Only your definition of center which is actually a good distance left.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yes it is the center of American voting. You just are to far right to see it. Take off the far right blinders.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

There are things to judge left.
1 abortion
2 gun control
3 anti constitution
4 anti Christian
5 pro illegal immigration
6 false tolerance
7 anti capitolism
8 climate change belief
9 anti Israel
10 Muslim kiss up
11 anti voter id
12 pro mail in voting
13 Belief that equal rights isnt enough for favored groups
14 spin the Bible
15 spin the constitution
16 spin the truth

The list goes on and on.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Almost all are the Sanders left. Most of us are Center Republicans and Center Democrats. The far left could make a list as long as yours......direct opposite. Good thing most of us are in the middle. Problem is we have to put up with the radicalism of far right and the far left.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

From all your posts it appears to me in the upper edge of center that you are quite a distance from center and even further from wherer you see yourself. I kow I am Trump republican because I am honest with myself. You have to ne honest with yourself. Since the vote for president was supposedly 84/74 illuon center falls half way between Trump and Biden. Is that where. your telling me you are at? You were rabidly against Trump. If Sanders would have been the democrat candidate do you know who you woukd have voted for? I know who you would have voted for.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I was just re-reading a post back in september where I was talking about what Trump did for the country during this pandemic....

and I talked about how Biden was back pedaling on his "nation wide" mask mandate. Now before people will say I was wrong....

LOOK AT THE MANDATE.... it is on all FEDERAL REGULATED THINGS. The Air travel, bus travel, etc will be interesting if anyone wants to fight it (company not person....ie: Delta needs to fight it not me) because he is telling private company what to do. But the rest is on FEDERAL GROUNDS. So he learned or now realized about STATES RIGHTS. Like what I was talking about. So to blame the pandemic on anyone FEDERAL is hard to do because it is up to the STATES on how to do things...

This goes for everything...
1. Mask mandates
2. Open/closure of businesses
3. distribution of vaccines

YES IT IS THE STATES WHO ARE SCREWING UP THE VACCINATION PROCESS.... states have the vaccines they are the ones taking their time to vaccinate or are not doing it correctly.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> .


So why hadn't Dr. Fauci admit to his mistakes he made with Trump... yes he told Trump to do things and he also was wrong about many things on the virus. But now... "we'll be "straigh" up".... why not before[/quote]

Maybe because Don the Con tried to control what he was saying.

Maybe because he received death threats.

His family received death threats.

He received an envelope that when he opened it.....white powder exploded in his face that he thought was Ricin. He didn't know what it was until it was tested. Can you imagine him and his family waiting to find out???? :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Maybe maybe maybe. Just admit maybe Chuck has been right all along. Talk about grasping at staws. Your never wrong are you Ken. Just once admit what you believed was bs. Just once.

By the way Ken have you read what your fellow teachers are being forced into? Read the thread The persecution has begun. I would be interested to know if your still in agreement with these things. My picture is cloudy. What do you think of how our National Guard was treated in DC? What do you think of ANTIFA? What do you think of BLM? We argued so much about Trump I lost track of what you really think when we put aside the TDS.

Same with SDBF the TDS may have hidden what you really think. Woukd you actually pick a senile socialist over a productive conservative that drug our country up out of an Obama near depression that we were told was the new normal?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Covid and the democrats choosing political advantage over life. California is now ready to open. but the covid numbers are worse now than when they shut down. So there are two choices to this question. Did the governor of California have no compashion for business owners loosing everything they had, or do they have no reslect for life now. One or the other is the answer.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You ever had a death threat Plainsman???
You are the one who is never wrong....yours is the only way. No one who disagrees with you can ever be right.

Death threats mean nothing in your world. Getting blown in the face with possible poison means nothing

Later Chuck.....at least you are willing to listen to the other side. :thumb:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You ever had a death threat Plainsman???


 Yes. A man told me he blew the head off a dog with his colt 45 Gold Cup. He said it was a German Shepard and it left just his f-ing ears floppibg in the wind. He said a Gsrman Shepards a big dog can you imagine what it would do to your f-ing head? He said I better think about it real f- ing hard. Then he said "Im as serious as a heart attack. I captured the encounter on a digital MP3 player in the event I had to prove self defence. I doubt you can imagine those things, but it must be nice to have all the protection these politicians have.

Im not right all the time Ken, but pardon me if I dont take as factual everything your telling me after you batted zero during the first fake impeachment. I try to be wait and see, but Chuck does a better job of that than I. However I notice a couple of you always KNOW. I wish I always did. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Watch the above youtube... it shows how they are lying about the COVID plan. It was Trumps plan all along.

BTW... I did see today that Biden said he wants to jump it to 1.5 million doses. So good. BUT WHAT IS HE DOING DIFFERENT? He still hasn't said anything along those lines. What is being done different? Is a simple question that nobody can answer.

Now about Dr. Fauci. If he was getting death threats... who from??? Was it because he lied, made mistakes, caused mass hysteria when the data wasn't there, told states to shut down, etc. Do you hear what he is saying now... YOU NEED TO DOUBLE UP ON MASKS... do it tells you that masks really dont work.

But did you notice how when ever he comes out and said something along the lines of what Trump wanted... opening up schools, business, etc.... the media tore him to shreds. But once he got back saying.. .shut downs he was the poster child for the media. Dr. Fauci has flipped flopped on everything during this covid. There are doctors and specialists who are just as qualified as Dr. Fauci stating the opposite of what he is saying. LIke Plainsman stated in CA could be interesting if anyone wants to pursue a law suit against the goverment. The numbers are worse than when he started the shut downs..... but now they can be open? Same thing could happen in MN if Gov Walz doesn't produce facts on why he did the shut downs.... HARD FACTS. I know people in the industry who have been in talks with lawyers and they might be a law suit coming down the pipe in MN. These people I know are not people who own the cafe.... they own 20 high end big real estate location places to eat. They have the money to fight and take on a law suit.... and they are not alone... the MN resturaunt association is also behind them. This all could get very interesting here in the next few months or during the summer. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medica ... d=msedgntp

This article goes along with what I am saying.... WHAT IS BIDEN's PLAN....

Do you think that in less than a week Pizer was able to do all of this..... NO Biden's campaign got this info and wrote him a speech on what to say so he looks good.



> So far, 23.5 million shots have been given, according to Bloomberg's Vaccine Tracker. In the past week, an average of 1.25 million doses a day were administered.
> 
> In all, Pfizer and BioNTech have said they plan to produce 2 billion doses in 2021, a 50% increase from estimates given last year. While the companies plan to ramp up output with the help of additional contract manufacturers, the new target also takes into account a label change that allows doctors to extract six doses instead of five from each vaccine vial.


This is a great thing and hopefully the world will start to "open" back up.... But....

ARE THEY GOING TO GIVE CREDIT TO WHERE IT BELONGS??? WILL THE MEDIA????

This goes along with when Ken and Plainsman talking about... will the other side of the spectrum give credit where or when it is needed to the opposite side???? I am sure with covid the answer will be NO.

Like I keep saying.... what is Biden's plan??? When people say million doses a day... They were already on track to do that.... now that he saying 1.5 million a day.... This article right here basically states they are on track for that as well...

SO.... WHAT IS IN YOUR PLAN THAT IS DIFFERENT???? Like I stated... this is a question that nobody is answering. Not the media, not Biden, not anyone.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Trump invested the money in it, which was great. It was one of a handful of items I think he really nailed related to COVID.

I think there should have been more direction given to the states in how to facilitate getting the vaccine into arms and priority order as it's all pretty haphazard state to state. Possibly utilizing the national guard to assist.

Hell MN is starting a vaccine lottery from what I have heard, Texas is a mess. I will say from what I have seen ND and SD seem to be going pretty smooth so far and have a process but they followed the guidelines. A simple change in calling it a mandatory directive vs a guideline would have solved a lot of this mess as it pertains to the priority phasing.

Bush 42 should get a lot of credit due to his foresight and investment into vaccine development legislation, which in turn became the mRNA vaccine development protocol. He pushed for this funding and legislation after reading a book on the 1917-19 flu pandemic.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Hell MN is starting a vaccine lottery from what I have heard, Texas is a mess. I will say from what I have seen ND and SD seem to be going pretty smooth so far and have a process but they followed the guidelines. A simple change in calling it a mandatory directive vs a guideline would have solved a lot of this mess as it pertains to the priority phasing.


This goes back to the amendment about STATES RIGHTS. It is up to the state leaders. The federal plan was give it to front line workers ASAP then give it to vulnerable and move down the line....ie: What the stats show who is most affected by it. But the states are dropping the ball.

You can point out states where it is a mess but there are states that are rolling right along great. IT IS ON THE STATE TO FIGURE IT OUT. If you would put it up to FEMA... we would be WAY BEHIND... because that would be the agency that needed to do it. States have more resources than the feds at a local level. But the states are the ones to blame... not the Fed's. Fed's got the vaccines into the states and hospitals hands.... now it is up to them to roll it out.

Lot of it has to do with how Hospitals are handling it. Example is the Mayo clinic. They are giving it to every single one of their employees before the community. If a 22 year old who works as a secretary in HR will get it before a 70 year old out in the public. Does that make sense? There are people who before the pandemic work from home are getting the vaccine before other high risk people... does that make sense? Like I stated the problems are at the local level not the federal level.

Just like in the other covid threads I asked.... what could have Trump done different? People say mask mandate... States rights is the issue (and science behind masks is all over the place).... Now people are saying vaccine distribution... hmmmm.... STATES RIGHTS ISSUE again.

But I will state this again..... WHAT IS BIDEN's PLAN if things are going so horrible with the roll out? We are still hearing crickets on this. All we are hearing is TRUMPS FAULT or WE INHERITED A CRAPPY PLAN.... but they are not stating what they will do to change it. They are just using the same plan.... so how crappy is it?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

It's a federal pandemic. It isn't and doesn't fall anywhere near a states rights issue legally speaking.

A pandemic is a national emergency requiring consistent national level leadership and directives. This is an extreme example, but If California were invaded (well, maybe not California), but say Montana would we throw up our hands in the air and say figure it out, but here is the military at your disposal? No it would be a nationally led response.

Like I said, one simple change from guidelines to a directive would have eliminated a lot of mess in poorly managed states.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> In order to reach his new goal, Biden said the federal government is going to have to set up more vaccination sites, hire more people to administer the vaccines, and ensure there are enough supplies of things like syringes. He is asking Congress for more than $400 billion to fund those efforts.


This is biden's plan.



> This is an extreme example, but If California were invaded (well, maybe not California), but say Montana would we throw up our hands in the air and say figure it out, but here is the military at your disposal? No it would be a nationally led response.


Really.... "invasion". COME ON. :eyeroll: If you want to make your example more correct would be.... Citizens of the USA taking over... not Forgein citizens... USA citizens. Try to take over state or city run land. NOT FEDERAL.... If ANTIFA tried to take over a state or land or...etc. OH WAIT THEY DID and TRUMP WASN'T AUTHORIZED TO SEND IN US TROOPS OR HELP... until they went to FEDERAL BUILDINGS. Or a State asked for HELP. :bop: :bop: :bop:



> A pandemic is a national emergency requiring consistent national level leadership and directives.


WRONG AGAIN... why do you think each state had the right to "declare" emergency orders? Why do you think that Trump couldn't come in and say... OPEN UP. Why do you think that Trump couldn't have done just what ever he wanted? Also look at this administration right now.... Remember Biden talked about MASK MANDATE FOR ALL.... Why hasn't he done it? He just did on FEDERAL PROPERTY AND FEDERAL CONTROLLED TRAVEL... yes planes, trains, and buses are controlled by the Feds for regulations and funding. So they can have a say in how they operate. But this could get sticky if a law suit comes about. But all of those industries were already doing the "mask" mandate. So it was a moot point.

If the Feds have all the power... why aren't kids back in all schools? Why isn't all resturaunts open? ETC.... Didn't Trump want this? If he had the power why didn't he do it? Same goes for now with BIDEN.... why isn't he shutting more things down... he said he was infavor of this to "stop the virus".... but he isn't doing it. Just like I stated above with each state's govenor using "emergency" orders to do what they see fit for their citizens. The roll out is on the state goverment not giving direction. Like I stated the plan was... front line workers (hospital, police, fire, rescue, ambulance, goverment workers, etc), then move down the line of vulnerable. That was the plan and still is the plan. :bop: :bop: The states are just dropping the ball.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

All's that the admin had to do was lay out the list of guidelines and call it a requirement. The same thing is done with the legal blood alcohol limit being "dictated" by the feds. The feds didn't exactly mandate it, but they made it a condition of receiving federal funding. That went all the way to the Supreme Court and the states lost. Same thing could be applied to the vaccine, here is your allotment of the vaccine and here is the nationwide priority order to be followed. It's simple. Now we are getting first come first served, lotteries and other various bull**** happening across the country.

I just felt they really fell short. It is like if I design an asphalt road and a set of plans but I make the plans and specs optional. I am probably not going to get what I wanted or was intended even though I could have drawn up the best set of plans in the world, because I made it optional.

I am not talking about mask mandates or quarantines, just defining exactly how the blueprint for phasing the vaccine in should be done. The frustrating thing is all the leg work was done, it's right there in the guidelines and it's very clear and simple, but in the name of supposed "states rights" or "freedom" we have allowed it to become a haphazard **** show in a lot of places.

This is where strong national leadership, in times of crisis, are supposed to shine, not hide behind a veil of slogans.

A lot of other things were done correct, IMO, just a lack at the end of leadership.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> All's that the admin had to do was lay out the list of guidelines and call it a requirement.


 Yes all they had to do was violate the constitution. They went about taking funding from states on the blood alcohol because they couldn't do it and violate states rights outright. Laws not specifically named to the fed gov belong to the states. The feds have already over reached on laws that belong to the states. The main responsibility of our federal gov is defense so you picked the number one responsibility of the gov when you talked about invasion. That's not apples and oranges it's apples and freight trains.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> All's that the admin had to do was lay out the list of guidelines and call it a requirement. The same thing is done with the legal blood alcohol limit being "dictated" by the feds. The feds didn't exactly mandate it, but they made it a condition of receiving federal funding


And that has to go thru proper channels. They can't just "snap" their fingers and this happens.

Like you stated they laid out "funding" to dictate how they wanted the BAC to work. They just didn't say... do this or else. They had to run it all thru the proper channels. It is the same as speed limits. The Feds say they can be XYZ... but it is up to the states if they want to do it. Then if they dont comply funding could be at risk. But again... it has to go thru the proper channels. And we all know that Congress and the goverment doesn't work that fast. EVEN WHEN IT COMES TO A NATIONAL EMERGENCY.

Dont you think if Trump said... we need to to XYZ to roll out the vaccine that Pelosi or someone would have held it up some how? Even a Republican could have. That is why he left it up to the states on how to roll it out and gave a "guidlines".... just like with all COVID. He stated... give it to front line workers then move down the line.... and that is EXACTLY WHAT IS HAPPENING NOW.... but the States and Hospitals are the ones screwing it up.

Like the thing I posted on Biden's plan.... He wants money to OPEN UP FEDERAL SITES to give out vaccinations. So what will be needed is for him to either open up federal land/buildings.... OR HE WILL HAVE TO GET PERMISSION FROM STATES OR PRIVATE BUSINESS to use their facilities. So do you think that will take longer than what is happening now? Honestly think about it?

Here is a quick example..... Lets say in my county (winona county MN)... the fed comes in and says, "We want to set up a vaccination site at the winona county fair grounds. You know what channels they have to go thru to get this... 1. Ask the State if they can. 2. Ask the county if they can?.... 3. Get the fair boards permission to do so. So three steps. You know what the state would have to do.... Go to the county and say... Can we use it? The the county go to the fair board.... So one less step. :bop:

If you dont believe me.... look up how long it takes for eminent domain laws or settlements to happen on the federal level. This is where the Feds come in and say... WE NEED THAT PROPERTY FOR OUR USE. They just dont happen at a snap of the fingers. Now that is extreme situation. But eminent domain is where the goverment comes in and takes private property for goverment use. But if you want to narrow that down even more.... Look how long it takes to make STATE PROPERTY into Federal property.... same thing.

But anyways. Things dont just happen over night and move quickly. This vaccine roll out that is about 1 month long is up to 1 million doses a day is still a huge feat. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> > All's that the admin had to do was lay out the list of guidelines and call it a requirement.
> 
> 
> Yes all they had to do was violate the constitution. They went about taking funding from states on the blood alcohol because they couldn't do it and violate states rights outright. Laws not specifically named to the fed gov belong to the states. The feds have already over reached on laws that belong to the states. The main responsibility of our federal gov is defense so you picked the number one responsibility of the gov when you talked about invasion. That's not apples and oranges it's apples and freight trains.


Actually, it's been taken to the Supreme Court and ruled 100% constitutional.

South Dakota v dole - minimum alcohol age.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > All's that the admin had to do was lay out the list of guidelines and call it a requirement. The same thing is done with the legal blood alcohol limit being "dictated" by the feds. The feds didn't exactly mandate it, but they made it a condition of receiving federal funding
> 
> 
> And that has to go thru proper channels. They can't just "snap" their fingers and this happens.
> ...


Red tape has a tendency to fall away during times of emergency. And still I am talking about changing one word, making the phasing for who gets doses based on priority a requirement vs a guideline, not acquiring property. Ever other step still had or has to be done.

It would have eliminated 99% of the bs we are seeing now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Red tape has a tendency to fall away during times of emergency.


Really...

So why did Pelosi not bring to a vote on the house floor 44+ times relief packages?

I talked about this over and over and over in every COVID thread. They didn't come together before. You think they would now?



> South Dakota v dole - minimum alcohol age.


Also you talk about how it went to the supreme court.... You dont think this would as well? BTW... that was drinking age not DUI or DWI laws. Which is federal funding roads. Also drinking "age" is also isn't just 18 years... in some states if people are with parents or gaurdians it is different from STATE TO STATE. Just saying.... oke:

Think about it. All it would take is one person to say... I should have gotten it before that person.... I am going to SUE! It still could happen at the state level. But then it would be settled in STATE COURTS.... same thing if they broke down distribution down to the county level.... then it would only go to COUNTY COURT.

Anyways the distribution of the vaccine is really nothing more the Fed's could do.... this is even at Biden... not much more can be done that what is already being done. Even trying to get FEDERAL sites to give out the vaccine will take longer than it would in states. Yep the states are to blame for this fiasco not the feds.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Dont you think if Trump said... we need to to XYZ to roll out the vaccine that Pelosi or someone would have held it up some how? Even a Republican could have. That is why he left it up to the states on how to roll it out and gave a "guidlines".... just like with all COVID. He stated... give it to front line workers then move down the line.... and that is EXACTLY WHAT IS HAPPENING NOW.... but the States and Hospitals are the ones screwing it up.





> And still I am talking about changing one word, making the phasing for who gets doses based on priority a requirement vs a guideline,


 That changes the entire meaning into a demand. That would require some back door blackmail just like the alcohol limit you mentioned. So if these back door blackmails are ok with the supreme court why isn't withholding funding from sanctuary cities. The difference is an indication of a court that is legislating from the bench and showing their bias rather than their oath to the constitution. More evidence of swamp creatures in the supreme court.

I would say that withholding funding from sanctuary cities is more within the constitution since it's the federal governments role to protect the people and defend it's boarders. Something is wrong when the average citizen can look at a copy of the constitution and see that those who are supposed to be the experts in the supreme court are not doing their job. Partisanship is way out of hand in both parties and the American people. It's why Trump won the first time. It's why the swamp wants to impeach him.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/biden ... d=msedgntp

Here is more for Biden's plan.... Ordering more doses. Only draw back is it is directly from Pizer. So we dont have to wait for other companies to come with one. Good and bad. Good is that we get the vaccine.... bad is only if they monopolize it some how. Which dont think that will happen. Now it is just to see if Pizer can fulfill the order.

This is all good. But dont know how this differs from Trumps or not. But is good. :thumb:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So instead of saying here is a set of guidelines with the vaccine allotment you go to saying here is the requirements that go along with the acceptance of the vaccine allotment, to assure some of the more poorly run states don't Dick it up like they are, isn't about protecting people but defunding a sanctuary city is?

I would say in both instances it is about protecting people and have no issues withholding funding from cities that do not enforce or directly violate immigration laws, or any federal laws for that manner.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Some things I have been reading and saw on youtube. Granted they are "snippets".... so dont know the 100% context...

1. Biden's press Secretary stated that.... NOT EVERYONE WILL GE DOSES BY THE SUMMER... when talking about the vaccine.
- So this tells you... he didn't or doesn't have a plan. IT IS STILL TRUMPS PLAN!!!

2. The Administration is walking back much of its comments and stuff since the election.
- SO just like all politicians... All bark and not bite. All lip service.

But below is a link to expand on what I posted the other day. He is asking not from just Pzier but from Modnera as well. But they dont know if they can keep up with global demand. Also in the article it states they will "radically" change the distribution... But dont say how... oke:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medica ... d=msedgntp


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> So instead of saying here is a set of guidelines with the vaccine allotment you go to saying here is the requirements that go along with the acceptance of the vaccine allotment,


This is the problem. If the feds make "requirements" they have to go thru proper channels to make it so. IE: a process just like they do with laws. They need to go thru committees, paperwork, forms, accounting, etc. When they have "guidelines" there isn't that much read tape. Because you are linking something of "benefit" to the fed. Just like funding.

ALSO... do I need to remind you.... STATES RIGHTS.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

So, riddle me this for arguments sake.

How is something purchased 100% by the feds, delivered 100% by the feds a states right?

If the states paid for and organized the delivery then I can see more of the argument for it. But this is 100% a federal product, so to speak, that the states are being given. It is not derived by or to the state therefor what rights would you be referring to?

As far as committees and timelines I would not agree as I just watched a president change numerous policies and directives instantly via Twitter for 4 years.

Luckily in SD and ND our states are following the guidelines. I just think it would have eliminated a lot of headaches elsewhere.

And, just in, MN is flouting the guidelines having some people who work from home being vaccinated ahead of front line workers, because well it's MN.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> How is something purchased 100% by the feds, delivered 100% by the feds a states right?


 I will admit I'm not reals sure, but I would assume they came to an agreement. If I was Trump or any other president that is how I would do it so the liberal states which will screw it up can't talk to the media and blame the president. If they are incompetent they should admit it or simply ask the feds to distribute it. Do you think Cuomo would ask the feds to do that? I doubt it and anyone with an open mind has seen how incompetent he is.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> How is something purchased 100% by the feds, delivered 100% by the feds a states right?


THE DISTRIBUTION OF IT TO ITS CITIZENS. Is how it is a states rights issue...ie: emergency powers. When the state goverment declared "emergency powers"... they become the "fed" so to speak. Like I mentioned... why wouldn't have Trump just decreed to open up businesses again.... schools.... etc. The emergency powers stuff.

Also if the Fed's were to "distribute" the vaccine it would take longer than the current situation. I think I outlined that before. If you dont understand that... here is an example below on how the "feds" work.

There are many federal programs that banks use to give out loans. It is the private bank doing the paperwork and approving the people.... but they have to jump thru hoops to get that money or to close that loan. If you dont believe me.... Ask your mortgage lender or a mortgage lender who is familar with USDA Loan program. It is really a good program... but those loans take about an extra 30 days to close if not more. Again... it is a great program for the good of the people. But they process applications at a slower rate than state programs and private programs. The reason.... The bank does the application and sees if you are qualified... you are... then they push the paper work to the USDA... THEY SEE IF YOU ARE QUALIFIED as well. Then staffing issues at the USDA when a back log hits can't process the applications as fast as they come in.

So you really think that the FEDS would have been doing this faster.... :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

That is another reason why he let the states decide.

As much as you want to put this on Trump you CAN"T.... it is the states screwing things up. How come some states have already distributed 50% of their vaccines when other states are at 10%. I know some you can say is because population size.....but that is 100% correct.

Here is some data.... ND has about 750,000 people and they have received about 112,000 doses of the vaccine. They have administered 81,000 of them. That is about 72% of the doses received that have given out and about 10% of its population.

https://www.health.nd.gov/covid19vaccine/dashboard

MN has about 5,600,000 people and received about 609,000 doses of the vaccine and has given out 375,000 of them. That is about 61% that have been given out and about 7% of the population has gotten it.

https://mn.gov/covid19/vaccine/data/

WHY ARE THEY SLOWER???? They shouldn't be...

In MN there are 55 hospitals in ND there is 10... So lets break this down even more. ND hospitals are giving out about 8100 per hospital. (81,000/10)...... MN are giving out about 6800 per hospital. (375,000/55)...WHY???? IT IS A SHOT. Are the nurses giving the shots to people in ND faster at sticking a needle in the arm and then pushing the plunger? Must be. oke: oke: :thumb:

I know people who work at Mayo Clinic in MN.... they are saying it is MAYO who is slowing all of this down. It is just that is how MAYO is... So it is the individual hospitals and states doing it... NOT THE FED. We wont even bring up the facts that are coming out about some hospitals throwing away doses instead of giving them to people. I read in NY that this happened when they finished one clinic's employees... they didn't start to do citizens and just tossed some of the doses because the "board of directors" were not ready to do it.

Anyways.... Stop Trying to pin this on Trump. It is the individual states and hospitals who are screwing this up.

EDIT.... Now the only way you could blame Trump or the Feds is if states were screaming for more Vaccines. WHICH THEY SHOULDN'T BE... because they haven't give out the doses they have on hand. Then that is a lack of doses. But that can also be there isn't any from Pzier and Monera. But again.... Can't blame the roll out on Feds when hospitals and states are not giving them to people. Like I stated and showed above.

The real issue will come when the 4 weeks is up on the first shots and people are coming back for the second ones. Because you can only see so many patients at a time. So again... how is it the FEDS fault for places being understaffed? Also if you think the Feds would be quicker.....again... STAFFING ISSUES.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > How is something purchased 100% by the feds, delivered 100% by the feds a states right?
> 
> 
> THE DISTRIBUTION OF IT TO ITS CITIZENS. Is how it is a states rights issue...ie: emergency powers. When the state goverment declared "emergency powers"... they become the "fed" so to speak. Like I mentioned... why wouldn't have Trump just decreed to open up businesses again.... schools.... etc. The emergency powers stuff.
> ...


Pin what on trump?

I think I have been pretty clear that the states that are following the guidelines, issued under trump, are doing better than those that are not, which are a craptastic ****show, so let me be clear if I wasn't, the states that chose not to follow phasing guidelines, this is 100% on them in the long run. I just think it was a little shortsighted when dealing with something that nobody ever has to not just put it out there as a requirement. Again, states are dicking this up all on their own.

States like ND and SD took the guidelines and put them to usage. Other states relied more on private business or came up with their own process and it hasn't went as well.

I believe in states rights, I just don't see how one can look at past legal documentation on states rights issues and get there with this particular issue. It just doesn't seem close or relevant.

Anyway, I am not too worried about it, I think it is a fascinating conversation which leads to discussions about what truly is a states right vs what isn't. What is a perceived slight if we don't call it a state right vs what in actuality is one. What is correct is for those way smarter than myself like constitutional and legal scholars.

As for the loan program stuff, yes there are requirements but there is another complete layer of bureaucracy behind it dealing with loan origination, approvals and whatnot that delay it. Student loans operate in much the same manner on the federal side so it's kind of a different deal. If you want to talk delays apply for a federal student loan and then wait about 7 months to get an answer.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> came up with their own process and it hasn't went as well.


THEY ARE DOING THIS OUT OF SPITE FOR TRUMP... that is the issue. The states are screwing this up. They had the blueprint to follow... they are "choosing" for what ever reason not to follow it.

Also you kept saying.... TRUMP SHOULD HAVE DONE MORE. That is why I say you are trying to pin the delays on Trump.

Now if you want to talk about Loan programs.... It is because of the bureaucracy BS. Also you mention Student Loans.... it isn't your local bank giving out the student loan. You have to go directly to FED. The program I am talking about is available at most local banks. But to access the money the bureaucracy BS comes into play. Like I mentioned... YOU HAVE TO GET QUALIFIED TWICE... with the same exact application. Yes you fill out the application with your local bank... they will say yes/no if you are approved for this USDA loan... but they have to "re-submit" it to the USDA. Then the USDA takes them as they arrive in order. So that is why those loans take longer to get approved.

The reason why I am using this example with Covid is because there is a limited amount of funds... ie: limited number of vaccines. So if you think the Feds could have rolled this out better. I am showing you the BS that would have happened. They would have set the guidelines but relied on the state to set up the patients... then had to wait to get "approved" to make sure you met the guidlines or how you want to say it.. "REQUIREMENTS". It would have been a worse "[email protected]@W" that it is now.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> > came up with their own process and it hasn't went as well.
> 
> 
> THEY ARE DOING THIS OUT OF SPITE FOR TRUMP... that is the issue. The states are screwing this up. They had the blueprint to follow... they are "choosing" for what ever reason not to follow it.
> ...


I said I thought he should have made the guidelines a requirement. It has nothing to do with delays nor have I stated such.

FWIW, I think Biden should be doing it as well. It's a national pandemic with a national response that needs uniformity at a certain level.

To compare a wording change to a loan program with 10 levels of complications is a stretch.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

All I know is I like the way Trump was doing it. If your state is a screw up well fools you voyed for them. Its one of those you get what you deserve. I feel sorry for the conservatives in liberal states. As far as getting what we deserve we know what the liberals think its the RINOs that really shafted us. Ill give the democrates an A for sticking together. The republican party is full of power greedy cut throats that knocked Trump continuously. The democrats could not have taken the Whitehouse without the backstabbers among us from those in the capitol to average Joe hypocrite voter. Right now conservative states really need to stick together. A conservative in New Moscow, Kalifornia, and the soon to come Biejing DC, have my sympathy, and prayers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Changing a word in the federal system to "requirement" is getting close to calling it a "law". This isn't a stretch. This is the facts.

And if you change that "one little word".... would mean it has to go thru a process in congress. WHICH TAKES TIME. Also a "requirement" might have to mean it gets moved to a "bill" instead. That is an issue for this whole thing. Also with a "requirement" there needs to be penalties....ie: You dont get funding of some sort or you dont get the vaccines. So in a time of a pandemic you dont want to get the vaccines to your citizens? See that one little word changes alot of things. Which could be against the law. That is why with "guidelines" you might not have to jump thru all the hoops.

Now I know you will say... but in a time of a pandemic Congress would come together.....REALLY.... did you see how they acted when trying to get funding to things? Pelosi herself didn't bring to a vote many bipartisan bills to get relief to people over 44 times!!! Then add in the bills that were partisan. Then she was patting herself on the back for this last $600 when more than that was on the table back in August.

Also here is something to think about. Trump said over and over that he was going to get this to the states for them to roll out. He gave them time to figure things out. He gave them estimated dates and time frame.... Which the media and some elected officials said could never happen... But he gave them all a clear heads up on that he was going to get the vaccine to the states so the states could give it to the hospitals and the people..... WHY DIDN'T MANY HAVE A PLAN READY TO GO?

I am glad you are saying Biden should do more. BUT HE REALLY CANT. That is the issue people dont understand. They think that the goverment can "snap" its fingers and just get stuff done. They have a process that they have to go thru to do things. And each year with laws that they implement makes somethings even harder. Sit back and think about how long all of this would have taken to come to market if Trump didn't declare "war time" measures and these companies in the USA didn't act on producing vaccines, masks, etc. Yeah... think about it. BTW... it takes about 10 years for a pharmecutical to get to market and about $1 - $2.5 billion in cost.



> Right now conservative states really need to stick together. A conservative in New Moscow, Kalifornia, and the soon to come Biejing DC, have my sympathy, and prayers.


You forgot the USSR of MN. :eyeroll:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Changing a word in the federal system to "requirement" is getting close to calling it a "law". This isn't a stretch. This is the facts.
> 
> And if you change that "one little word".... would mean it has to go thru a process in congress. WHICH TAKES TIME. Also a "requirement" might have to mean it gets moved to a "bill" instead. That is an issue for this whole thing. Also with a "requirement" there needs to be penalties....ie: You dont get funding of some sort or you dont get the vaccines. So in a time of a pandemic you dont want to get the vaccines to your citizens? See that one little word changes alot of things. Which could be against the law. That is why with "guidelines" you might not have to jump thru all the hoops.
> 
> ...


National Emergency Powers act removes the process for public & congressional review in times of a declared national emergency. Trump issued some 60+ Emergency powers orders changing numerous policies and requirements. They are in effect for the duration of the pandemic and expire when the pandemic emergency is declared over.

So no, a wording change from guideline to requirement wouldn't have caused any delays.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The change of words only serves one purpose and that id to attack Trump. Follow thr money! Its only republicans like those who work for the pharmacudical companies that hate Trump and are willing to sell out their princiolrs for the dollar. Ill repest myself and say we have perverts and money worshipers. If the stated are competent there is no need to change anything. We are debating a moot point, unless this is simply whinning about Trump.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> So no, a wording change from guideline to requirement wouldn't have caused any delays.


WRONG AGAIN..... Why do you think Biden's EO about deportation was quickly thrown out it violated some laws and procedures. It is still emergency orders... correct. So when giving AID to states and stuff you need congress approval. Or why wouldn't Trump just given people the money (aid) and not go thru congress when Pelosi was holding it up? Why do you think Pelosi kept wanting more money for State FUNDING and snuck that into any bill brought up about COVID. Because it is giving AID to states.

This vaccine even medical is considered AID from the Feds. So switching a word to "requirements" is a big deal and can't be done easily. From anything Trump did to anything Biden does.

Again if it was so easy to change to "requirements".... Why hasn't Biden done it? If Trumps plan was a dumpster fire like the media is saying.... Why hasn't Biden done anything to change that plan.

He has:
Bought more Vaccines.... which Trump or any president that is elected would to make sure the USA had enough. Also this is a great thing. I am not bagging on Biden at all. This was a good EO. But to Hail it as a "break through"... it really isn't.

ASKED FOR FUNDING..... he didn't just issue the funding for Federal sites and help... He ASKED FOR IT. You see what I am saying... there is certain procedures that need to followed. It isn't a "snap" of the fingers.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

so let me make this clear.... or I hope so.

The fastest way to get something into the peoples hands is make the states responsible for it. This is what the Fed's did... Trump/Biden since we are in Biden area. If it would be different he would have done it with a "stroke of the pen" with an EO his first day.

Anyways.... why is it quicker. Because if it is linked thru the feds it has to get voted on. Like if you makes something a "requirement" that is pushing the boundries of laws. Think Speed limits. The feds say... We think the speed limit should be XYZ on these roads... you states can figure it out. Just like hunting laws... we think the bag limit for FEDERAL WATERFOWL or MIGRATING BIRDS is XYZ... you guys figure it out what is best for your states.

Here is another aspect.... if it would have to go thru Congress.... Why wouldn't CA say.... we need 40 million doses right away.... NY would say we need 20 million.... and places like ND would get screwed. All the doses would need to get "Voted" on where they went.

So by what is being done is making that not happen. It is also why STATES ARE BUYING DOSES TOO... they are not all coming directly from the feds.

Anyways... changing one word is a HUGE deal when you are talking about procedures and policy.

Here is another example and will be coming to light. Biden is signing executive orders for racial/gender/sex "EQUITY".... not "EQUALITY".

Last night on Fox's the Five made a great example of this.... The difference.... In Equality... I have a right to try out for the NBA and if I am not good enough then that is that. As long as I am not getting discriminated against and given a fair shot to try out and make a team. Equity is.... I need to have a chance to be successful. It is on the NBA to make it so I can be the best play even though I don't have the talent. They have to make a league for a 5'9" fat man who cant dripple and shoot to succeed.

I know that is a far fetched idea... but it is what this is boiling down too. So it is making it for businesses or things to make a person to succeed things need to change about the industry NOT THE INDIVIDUAL.

There are already many many many laws on the books about discrimination. During the 5's broad cast Juan talked about "in the past".... ie: redrawing of school district lines, roads getting build thru ghettos and cutting off downtown from areas, redlining in real estate, etc. ALL OF THE THINGS HE TALKED ABOUT HAVE BEEN ADDRESSED IN MANY LAWS NOW ON THE BOOKS. So now what Biden is doing (only reason saying Biden is because he signed the EO) is making "requirements" drop to fit a niche. Think about it... I have talked about this in some of our police defund and stuff threads. The best applicants for a job wont be getting the jobs because of "equity" quotas. You think it is bad now... just wait.

It used to be if you didn't make a team or get a job... you looked at what the people did to get it or make it. And you worked hard to get to that level. Now.... that wont matter as much. You will get the job because of a race, gender, etc to reach a quota of "equity".


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://thepostmillennial.com/fauci-fli ... protection

Here is another example of where Dr. Fauci is all over the map again on things. Remember just a few days ago he stated "wear two masks".... now he is going back on that.

This just shows you how Dr. Fauci has been the whole time. He says one thing... then says the opposite a few days later... then will circle back again.

Here is my take on Dr. Fauci.... He is a fence rider. He doesn't want to over commit to something incase he is wrong. He doesn't want to say... Yeah go do something incase he is wrong. It is why he is still preaching.... DISTANCE, NO BARS, NO RESTAURANTS, NO SCHOOL, etc. But yet he will say.... we need school... lock downs are not the way to go... etc. But he is erroring on the side of super caution and not totally following the "Science". Because Science is stating.... the spread isn't coming from bars, we need kids is school, etc. The opposite of what Dr. Fauci has been preaching.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

People want answers instantly all the time and we are dealing with a virus not encountered before to our knowledge. I am sure they are learning something new every day on this deal but they really need to just shut up until they figure it out. Fauci has been right and he has been wrong. But he is universally accepted as one of the most knowledgeable people in the world on infectious diseases. I'll take his misses to go along with his hits.

That being said, I don't have an issue wearing a mask when at stores and around bigger groups of people.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> But he is universally accepted as one of the most knowledgeable people in the world on infectious diseases. I'll take his misses to go along with his hits.


But will you and others ignore the other people who are credible with this topic? There are some people at the top of their fields that are getting ignored. There are studies coming out that are being ignored. There is science to back up certain things that is being ignored.

THAT IS MY ISSUE WITH ALL OF THIS.

I also know Dr. Fauci is in a damned if you do and damned if you don't type of situation. But the facts are out there plan and simple... lots of the stuff he wanted to do or wants to do is WRONG. But people are making policy, spending trillions, and people have lost jobs by his mistakes. He didn't or isn't "following the science". He is doing it out of fear.

Here is a kicker and things to think about with this new $1.9 trillion bill they are talking about... you know that 80% of the funding in the $980 billion is sitting right now UNUSED....so why jump to another bill? Spend the money you have first.... open things back up so people can start making a living again. This is more about "state funding" than anything. They want to get money to the states who are bankrupting themselves. Sorry it is on you for screwing up... looking at you NY oke: .


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

100 house Democrats want AMNESTY in this covid bill. Please tell me who you want AMNESTY for and what does it have to do with COVID....

Yes... this is what has been happening all along. If COVID was so deadly and people are "STARVING"... why are they adding BS to bills they claim they want to help? This goes for all of the politicians. I know some will say.. well that is how washington works.... again... NOT IN A TIME OF CRISIS. Or has this all be straight BS. We still dont know... but when the smoke clears on this whole COVID thing and the Science isn't slanted or tainted by politics... it could be interesting what we find out. Again it could go both ways... it was way worse than we ever thought...or it wasn't as bad as we thought. Time will tell.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a letter that is being sent to the House by other members and to Biden....

They said he should spend the unused $1.3 TRILLION from the last two bills before making a new one. So yes... $1.3 TRILLION is sitting there not being used as we discuss a $1.9 million bill. Well discuss is stretching it.... they are not discussing it openly in committee or on the floor. It is people get 3 mins to sound off on it and that is it. No discussions at all.

Yep the HOUSE IS REALLY WORKING FOR THE PEOPLE.... uke: uke: uke:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is a letter that is being sent to the House by other members and to Biden....
> 
> They said he should spend the unused $1.3 TRILLION from the last two bills before making a new one. So yes... $1.3 TRILLION is sitting there not being used as we discuss a $1.9 million bill. Well discuss is stretching it.... they are not discussing it openly in committee or on the floor. It is people get 3 mins to sound off on it and that is it. No discussions at all.
> 
> Yep the HOUSE IS REALLY WORKING FOR THE PEOPLE.... uke: uke: uke:


I wonder how much of that is sitting in the states because they haven't appropriated it yet? I know they extended the date to appropriate it into late 21 or early 22.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If it is sitting in the "states" like you say. THEN WHY ANOTHER BILL..... again this is on the States to move it along.

Also I heard the great Gov of MN talking about how he is wanting some how to get FED Money to pay for the police precinct he let burn and other damage that happened this summer. He says that the FED's pay for flood damage.... so why not this. Well first off genius.... it is hard to stop flooding and nature. Second.... YOU and the MAYOR OF MINNEAPOLIS TOLD POLICE TO STAND DOWN....YOU TWO DIDN"T SEND IN THE GAURD OR OTHER BACK UP.... YOU TWO DIDN"T DO YOUR JOBS IN FEAR OF BEING CALLED A "RACIST"..... That whole incident is on them for letting it go on too long. :bop:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But he is universally accepted as one of the most knowledgeable people in the world on infectious diseases.


 Universally accepted???? Are you playing with a full deck? Universally accepted my ***, your just spewing swamp gas. The fool is simply a camera seeking narcissist.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/rural ... d=msedgntp

This article talks about how a small town's health clinic got "raided" and all the supply of the vaccine taken away from them... because... wait for it.... They started to vaccinate TEACHERS. On December 7th the state added teachers into the "essential workers group". So this clinic thought when they were allowed to start vaccination essential workers they could also do teachers.... WRONG.

Again... I think they did violate some of the states rules. But again... is this on the Feds or States for this screw up???

Just like I mentioned anything with the screw ups is directly on the state... NOT THE FEDS. :bop:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like a state dicked it up to me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics ... d=msedgntp

This shows you how the media is pushing lies....

Headline of article...



> GOP Rep. Ron Wright dies after Covid diagnosis


First paragraph of article....



> Wright, 67, tested positive for Covid-19 last month and had been hospitalized in Dallas for the past two weeks. *He also was diagnosed with lung cancer in 2018 and had been hospitalized last September for complications related to his cancer treatments*.


So you know what really killed him.... COMPLICATIONS FROM HIS CANCER TREATMENTS!!!!

It is sad that this man passed away. But I am angry everytime I read articles like this. They push the headline to make it seem he died FROM COVID... but then talk about he had cancer. So people who just read headlines wont get all the facts.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Did anyone see Biden's new EO about immigration....

The reason why it is here is because of this little tidbit....

1. If you fly to another country or from another country you are not allowed into the USA unless you have a negative COVID test.

2. These illegals who get caught inside the USA after crossing the border. Will not be tested for COVID and RELEASED BACK INTO THE USA.... yep.... we cant deport them or give them a COVID test to see if they are negative.

So this shows you how "concerned" they really are about COVID or would rather risk the lives of people just to push an open borders policy. I hope a lawyer will fight this about the flying from one country to another and having to have a negative test. Because it doesn't make any sense at all. I will say if they would test the ILLEGALS before letting them go.... I wouldn't be as upset... I said AS... still is stupid that someone can break a law and be let go. Try that in another country. oke:

But they are saying that all these laws, mandates, EO's, etc about covid is to "protect" the US citizen... yet they do something like this. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So in the "Covid" relief bill is money for k-12. Which many Dem's are saying is "immediate" help for these schools to reopen.... 95% of it wont be given to them until 2022??? Or lets put into perspective the last covid bill there is about 60 billion allocated for schools that HASN'T BEEN SPENT.

So when you see Dem's saying... it is IMMEDIATE HELP... they are lying and grand standing!!!!

I want to know what that money is going to be used for. I am not against money for schools... but what is it being used for? It isn't for the schools to "re-open". Because if that was the case the 60 billion would be used up and then 50% of the money in this bill would go to the schools by next fall or sooner. But it isn't...

The party that screamed FOLLOW THE SCIENCE are holding kids hostage to push an agenda. oke: oke:


----------

